# Classification of a welder



## ST3PH3N (Aug 13, 2009)

Im a welder working under a drilling company that makes re bar cages for the foundations of power line poles, i fall under the category of a Groundman i am being told that i should be classified as an operator by a couple of my friends, the pay for the groundman is 19 something and the operator pay is 28 something, i have structural steel, pipe, tig, mig certifications and i was hired on as a welder, also my boss keeps trying to make me tie re bar for the structures my application stated welding, cutting, fabrication. I had to join the IBEW for the job so i want to get an idea of my rites and what wages i should be making before i start stering up trouble over the pay issues. Thanks in advance for any answers.


----------

